# Ax attacked at sunset beach.



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Well, it's been a while. We had a good streak going. It's been almost a year, but just before, Ax got jumped in a completely unprovoked attack by a male Sharpei/Lab mix rescue. Matter of fact Ax was lounging in the sand in a hole he dug playing with his disc while I was talking to the owner of the other dog. This dog which was about the same size as Ax was galloping around the beach. It was kind of shadowing him as he was doing his disc thing and he totally ignored it as Ax does. Seemed like a completely harmless dog, even friendly, if a bit skiddish. I was petting it 5 minutes before. It displayed no signs of aggression because as most people here know, I have a pretty keen eye for that. The woman was just telling me how her previous Sharpei was vicious and would attack out of the blue for no reason and WHAM her dog pounced on Ax as he was laying in the sand. I actually thought he was to going lose his first fight for a few seconds but he somehow managed to get out from under the Sharpei and then he did what Ax does when necessary...he *SMOKED* it. I guess he hasn't lost his fighting skills either going on 8. It was maybe 15 seconds of intense fighting before I could grab both dogs by the collars and separate them (while the woman did nothing). Caught a minor nick on my right hand (bleeding) from the Sharpei's teeth but otherwise unscathed. I checked Ax very thoroughly and he does not have a mark on him but her dog was bleeding pretty badly from it's mouth. Couldn't tell whether it was the lip or the tongue but there was a LOT of blood. She immediately leashed it and took off mumbling about taking it to the vet. Hope she doesn't think I'm going to pay for it if her dog needs stitches. He got EXACTLY what he deserved for the canine equivalent of sucker punching Ax who was laying there peacefully minding his own business. Ax on the other hand went back to catching discs and swimming for another hour, seemingly unfazed. I don't think it's possible to be prouder of a dog than I am of Ax. As I type this he is playfully beating up Puffy (who started it as he always does). lol


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Ax is the doggie version of Chuck Norris


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Geeze, why do dogs to that?! 

You really need to make sure her dog has his rabies vaccination if he broke your skin.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. Even if Ax is the doggy Chuck Norris, getting jumped is stressful to dog and human alike.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Glad to hear that Ax didn't get hurt and defended himself. Most likely the other dog bit their own tongue. And I agree with mylissyk, I hope you have her contact info to make sure that dog was fully vaccinated.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so sorry you an Ax had to go through this ordeal. Glad that Ax is okay.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

OutWest said:


> Sorry to hear that. Even if Ax is the doggy Chcuk Nirris, getting jumped is stressful to dog and human alike.


You know, that's the most uncanny thing, he doesn't seem to be phased by it in the least. As soon as I separated them and the woman leashed the Sharpei who stood there stock still while bleeding and looking somewhat dazed, Ax immediately went back to his happy self with tail wagging, barking playfully at me to pick up a disc, grip it and rip it. Seems completely normal, caught discs and swam for almost another hour at the beach. Then we came home, he ate like a champ, play fought with puffy and is now sleeping peacefully with a ball in his mouth next to me.

I really like the Chuck Norris comparison, Ax doesn't go looking for trouble, minds his own business, but when trouble finds him, he handles his business like everything else he does...at full throttle.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Glad he is okay.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

It was totally meant as a compliment, and I'm glad you took it as one. I love Chuck Norris, and if you ever want a giggle, type "where is Chuck Norris?" into the google search box. 

And I'm very happy that Ax is okay. 



alphadude said:


> You know, that's the most uncanny thing, he doesn't seem to be phased by it in the least. As soon as I separated them and the woman leashed the Sharpei who stood there stock still while bleeding and looking somewhat dazed, Ax immediately went back to his happy self with tail wagging, barking playfully at me to pick up a disc, grip it and rip it. Seems completely normal, caught discs and swam for almost another hour at the beach. Then we came home, he ate like a champ, play fought with puffy and is now sleeping peacefully with a ball in his mouth next to me.
> 
> I really like the Chuck Norris comparison, Ax doesn't go looking for trouble, minds his own business, but when trouble finds him, he handles his business like everything else he does...at full throttle.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

dezymond said:


> Glad to hear that Ax didn't get hurt and defended himself. Most likely the other dog bit their own tongue. And I agree with mylissyk, I hope you have her contact info to make sure that dog was fully vaccinated.


I suppose it's possible that he bit himself but I doubt it because Ax went nuclear on him. It was a very viscous fight but Ax was chewing on his face when I pulled him off. 

I didn't get any info from the (Russian) woman because she took off very quickly. Considering she told me prior to the fight that it is a 2 year old rescue that she hasn't had that long, I have to believe the dog has been fully vetted and has had his shots. I have seen them once before but they are not regulars. I'm not concerned about being bitten while doing her dog a favor by breaking up a fight it was losing badly. It's actually a positive in my mind in case she tries to pull any nonsense on me with a vet bill. If/when I see her I will tell her straight off that her dog bit me and drew blood in addition to attacking Axl unprovoked.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

laprincessa said:


> It was totally meant as a compliment, and I'm glad you took it as one. I love Chuck Norris, and if you ever want a giggle, type "where is Chuck Norris?" into the google search box.
> 
> And I'm very happy that Ax is okay.


Totally taken as a compliment. Chuck Norris is awesome.

I have done the Chuck google thing. Funny.

Ax is fine. He is one tough hombre.


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

Glad to hear Ax is OK & unharmed.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

I am so flipping mad, I probably should not even be posting here right now. Had another run in with that IMBECILE Russian woman and her insane dog. Well they evened the score today and sent me home bleeding. Have you ever wished for a mulligan. I only WISH I had made a different decision than "I think I'll take Puffy to the beach first today just for a change because the tide was very high". Figured I would just sit with my legs in the surf and let Puffy do water retrieves to his heart's content. He has not been feeling well (had the runs for a day and a half) and I wanted to be nice to him. I was doing exactly that for about a minute and a half when I see this maniac dog come tearing down the beach. I leaped up out of the chair and she is maybe 200 yards behind it. I knew this was trouble right away. If I leashed Puffy and try to walk away, he's getting attacked, so I grab his ball and toss it out far. He of course goes after it and the other dog follows him in but only as far as he could stand. I start screaming at this mental patient to come get her flipping dog and put it on a leash. She takes her sweet time waddling along and by this time Puffy returns and hits the beach with the tennis ball in his mouth. Boom no hesitation the sharpei attacks immediately. Bowled him right over backwards and had him pinned to the ground by his throat. Poor gentle Puffy didn't even know what hit him. If I wasn't right there it would have been very bad. I grabbed that thing by the collar (was bitten fairly badly on the pinky in the process) and by the loose skin on his back, yanked him off Puffy, lifted him about shoulder high and BODY SLAMMED him to the sand. I love animals but I wanted to MURDER that dog right then and I had to control myself. I pinned it to the ground by it's neck and I started SCREAMING at her stuff that I DEFINITELY can't relate here without getting bounced off the forum.

I only WISH I had taken Axl to the beach first because I swear I would have let him rip that dogs flippin throat out and finish the job he started the last time when it attacked him. I demanded to see her ID and she said she had none with her, I got her phone number and I'll be calling her later when I decide what I'm going to do and whether or not I'll be reporting this to the police or going to get my hand looked at. Understand, I am not this way, I grew up with the motto "snitches get stitches". 

I did tell her in a not subtle way that the next time I see that dog running loose down there, ***I*** am going to put it in the hospital or worse.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Oh poor Puffy, and you! I would really consider contacting someone and letting them be aware that this dog is a problem. If not for you guys, then for the next dog the woman lets her dog attack. It could likely kill a dog or harm a child next time. If she's stupid enough to let her dog off leash after the first time, she's likely not intelligent enough to stop.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

She's lucky she's a female because if she was a guy I'd have knocked her out cold in 1 shot with my bloody hand.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

So sorry to hear it happened again, makes me wonder how many other dogs this dog has attacked? Some others may not have been as lucky as you. Once, may be overlooked but twice and I would be getting authorities involved. This dog should not be running around off leash!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Get your hand looked at in the hospital. They will report the incident to the police and the police will follow through including proof of rabies and she will be responsible for your medical bills.

But, if dogs are supposed to be on leash where you were, and both dogs were off leash, there could be further issues.

Hope your finger heals quickly!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Puffy holds a special place in my heart. And right now I would be more than willing to help you rip that stupid woman a new one.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

laprincessa said:


> Puffy holds a special place in my heart. And right now I would be more than willing to help you rip that stupid woman a new one.


Thanks. 

The poor harmless little guy never knew what hit him. I Just told him "you're welcome Puffy, you owe me one". 

Ax would have attacked and shredded that dog on sight, but that's Ax. He'd have remembered it from the last time, and I' sorry to admit I'd have let him this time.

Puffy's mom just got home from work and she's ITCHING to give this woman a NY beatdown.


----------



## Adriel (Dec 15, 2013)

alphadude said:


> She's lucky she's a female because if she was a guy I'd have knocked her out cold with 1 shot with my bloody hand.


Sorry to read this. Dealt with many people who had aggressive dogs, mostly male, and mostly aggressive themselves (two almost killed me).

You were lucky female, as could take action. After the second time almost getting killed, learned if male, don't get involved except to call the police if possible. I mean, most times just a spat and lasts only short while, though now can spot those that don't fit into this category and leave before get anywhere close.

Speaking of which, why did you not call? This is most likely not the second time or the last, lady obviously needs to be educated, and her dog put down (that is what I understand they do here).

I agree, love all dogs, but if they want to kill mine, then obviously asking to be treated the same. That was a hard call, but only time scared was going to loose my dog. Wish then since got attacked had pepper spray on me so could get the dog and the aggressive owner. 

Oh, and I just to not get help, until I got a bad infection.  Hope it heals quickly.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Poor Puffy! I have to admit I have a soft spot for Puffy. Agree you should report this.

I feel sorry for that other dog having such a bad owner. That dog will end up getting euthanized because of a bad owner and no training.


----------



## AKC08 (Aug 10, 2015)

That is awful. I'm so glad your dogs are ok. And you - aside from your bloody finger. But you need to contact the police or animal control. Next time, that could be someone's kid getting attacked.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

GoldenMum said:


> So sorry to hear it happened again, makes me wonder how many other dogs this dog has attacked? Some others may not have been as lucky as you. Once, may be overlooked but twice and I would be getting authorities involved. This dog should not be running around off leash!


As I was leaving the beach with blood dripping down my arm and all over Puffy, I ran into a man (Russian also) with 2 tiny little white dogs both off leash. He is not a regular and he asked me what happened. When I told him, he said oh I know that woman, that dog is a menace and it attacks pretty much every dog it encounters. He went on to say that it had attacked 2 other dogs recently that live right near there as well. I know both of those dogs and neither one is aggressive. 

Obviously, this woman is a mental midget who can't seem to grasp the fact that her dog is a viscous maniac that has zero business running loose. She doesn't strike me as being terribly bright although if memory serves the last time we spoke just prior to the attack on Axl, she said she was a teacher. 

I am really torn. I know I really should report her and that demented dog but frankly, I know if I do, it will likely bring unwanted attention down there. I have never in my life been one to 'run to the authorities' always preferring to handle things on my own. The last thing I want is police or parkies breaking stones down there for dogs being off leash and writing summonses or worse. I don't want to ruin a good thing for me and Ax as well as everyone else who is a responsible dog owner.

I am going to contact her tomorrow afternoon, when hopefully my anger abates sufficiently, go to her house and speak to her husband. I will demand to see proof the dog has all its shots. Then, unless they cop an attitude, I am going to tell them in no uncertain terms that the *next time I see that dog off leash*, I will either let Axl finish what he started the last time or *I will*. Either way, that dog will not be leaving under it's own power. In addition, I will then report this incident, as well as all the other people whose dogs have been attacked which will result in their dog being confiscated and euthanized. I will also leave the option open that I will contact a lawyer and sue their homeowners policy for being bitten today. My finger is swollen, painful, stiff and weeping despite my wife (she is an RN) tending to it. I have plenty of pictures and witnesses.

I really hope these idiots are willing to be reasonable because I have no desire to be forced to harm ANY dog, even theirs, but I will absolutely send that dog to the hospital at minimum, if it comes near me or my guys again and make no mistake, I am *quite* capable of doing it, as easily as I subdued it today. 

Just like in baseball, three strikes and he's out.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Get your hand looked at in the hospital. They will report the incident to the police and the police will follow through including proof of rabies and she will be responsible for your medical bills.
> 
> But, if dogs are supposed to be on leash where you were, and both dogs were off leash, there could be further issues.
> 
> Hope your finger heals quickly!


Thanks, I think it's likely, I'll survive. Axl isn't the only tough guy in this family. lol

I would really prefer not to get authorities involved and create further issues.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

jennretz said:


> Poor Puffy! I have to admit I have a soft spot for Puffy. Agree you should report this.
> 
> I feel sorry for that other dog having such a bad owner. That dog will end up getting euthanized because of a bad owner and no training.


Thanks Jenn, Puffy is a lovable goofball. Good thing I was there to protect him and not one of my daughters. I think his super thick fur protected his throat because I don't see any bite marks. Then again, I removed and body slammed that dog as quickly as he attacked Puffy. I was two feet away thankfully.

I am really hoping this can be resolved without any further violence but it's up to the owner. All she has to do is keep the dog on a leash and under control and there will be no further problems.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - yeah I didn't want to give medical advice but most dog bites can be taken care of at home -- ask me how I know  Its usually best not to get the authorities involved.

ETA: Providing you get definitive proof of rabies vaccination given within the past 3 years



alphadude said:


> Thanks, I think it's likely, I'll survive. Axl isn't the only tough guy in this family. lol
> 
> I would really prefer not to get authorities involved and create further issues.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

That is just infuriating. I can feel your anger through your words. How dare she put you, your dog, other dogs or even children at risk by acting such a way. Particularly considering the dogs history with attacking. I really hope your warning worked, I have no doubt from your post that you got the point across pretty well about the consequences to her and her dog, should such a thing happen again. I'm glad your dog is ok and hope your finger is too.


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

I like it!. Reminds me of my Shelby girl back in the day. She didn't take crap from no dog (her sister was the exception). She could flip that switch in a hurry


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

mygoldengirl said:


> I like it!. Reminds me of my Shelby girl back in the day. She didn't take crap from no dog (her sister was the exception). She could flip that switch in a hurry


MGG, that's Ax to a "T". He goes from a sweet, gentle tail wagging, disc catching machine to the most savage, efficient, skilled fighter you can envision, in a nanosecond, when attacked or provoked by another dog (excluding Puffy, of course). The snarling ferociousness and speed at which he attacks is stunning. I have often described it exactly as you did - flipping a switch. As soon as his "business" is concluded, which typically involves me yanking him off the other dog by the collar, he morphs seamlessly back into lovable friendly golden mode, grabs his disc and is ready to play with his tail wagging furiously like it never happened.

I often jokingly refer to him as the reincarnation of Ashley Whippet (the granddaddy of extreme distance disc dogs from the 70's) crossed with one of Michael Vick's fighting Pit Bulls. He was just seemingly born with the natural ability for both. In all honesty, I love the fact that he is the way he is. I wouldn't change 1 single thing about him. What makes me the most proud is that he *NEVER* ever has beaten up a smaller dog even when they mess with him. It's probably a bit of anthropomorphism on my part, but it's almost like he has a sense of fair play. He'll typically lift his leg on them if they annoy him, or at worst snarl and snap his jaws and run them off. It's comical really.

Angus on the other hand, is a typical golden with not a mean bone in his body. I have seen him get nasty a time or two with other dogs but he has a fuse 6 miles long. He is strong as a bull and he has that massive blocky head so he is definitely capable of some mayhem given sufficient provocation, but he has the coordination of an awkward puppy. Yesterday, he had no chance, he wasn't expecting to be attacked. Ax would have seen it coming especially since that dog attacked him once already and he is VERY alert. He is extremely fortunate I had Puffy with me yesterday and not Axl or he'd have gotten a LOT worse than a body slam from me because I'd have let Ax really tune him up for as long as he liked. I'm faily sure Ax would have removed a few wrinkles from its meaty head at minimum. That dog needs to be schooled.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Ax - the Chuck Norris of dogs


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

alphadude said:


> I am so flipping mad, I probably should not even be posting here right now. Had another run in with that IMBECILE Russian woman and her insane dog. Well they evened the score today and sent me home bleeding. Have you ever wished for a mulligan. I only WISH I had made a different decision than "I think I'll take Puffy to the beach first today just for a change because the tide was very high". Figured I would just sit with my legs in the surf and let Puffy do water retrieves to his heart's content. He has not been feeling well (had the runs for a day and a half) and I wanted to be nice to him. I was doing exactly that for about a minute and a half when I see this maniac dog come tearing down the beach. I leaped up out of the chair and she is maybe 200 yards behind it. I knew this was trouble right away. If I leashed Puffy and try to walk away, he's getting attacked, so I grab his ball and toss it out far. He of course goes after it and the other dog follows him in but only as far as he could stand. I start screaming at this mental patient to come get her flipping dog and put it on a leash. She takes her sweet time waddling along and by this time Puffy returns and hits the beach with the tennis ball in his mouth. Boom no hesitation the sharpei attacks immediately. Bowled him right over backwards and had him pinned to the ground by his throat. Poor gentle Puffy didn't even know what hit him. If I wasn't right there it would have been very bad. I grabbed that thing by the collar (was bitten fairly badly on the pinky in the process) and by the loose skin on his back, yanked him off Puffy, lifted him about shoulder high and BODY SLAMMED him to the sand. I love animals but I wanted to MURDER that dog right then and I had to control myself. I pinned it to the ground by it's neck and I started SCREAMING at her stuff that I DEFINITELY can't relate here without getting bounced off the forum.
> 
> I only WISH I had taken Axl to the beach first because I swear I would have let him rip that dogs flippin throat out and finish the job he started the last time when it attacked him. I demanded to see her ID and she said she had none with her, I got her phone number and I'll be calling her later when I decide what I'm going to do and whether or not I'll be reporting this to the police or going to get my hand looked at. Understand, I am not this way, I grew up with the motto "snitches get stitches".
> 
> I did tell her in a not subtle way that the next time I see that dog running loose down there, ***I*** am going to put it in the hospital or worse.


IMO you need to involve the police, and soon. This dog could do much worse to another dog, a kid, another adult, etc. she clearly has no control over her dog. And it should be quarantined after biting you.

Haven't read all the other comments yet..,so I'm guessing others have said same.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

alphadude said:


> All she has to do is keep the dog on a leash and under control and there will be no further problems.


And muzzled. If she's ditzy enough to let this dog off lead after what it's done, there is no way that dog won't get away from her on lead when it sees another dog. At least with a muzzle, it's added insurance that he won't cause anymore damage.

Hope your finger feels better better soon. Give Puffy a hug for me...


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your dog. Recently a small woman in my neighborhood, walking a huge pitbull, came very close to hurting my friends elderly boxer. Murphy is a sweet guy that would have been hurt. I've been told a product is sold to fend off aggressive dogs. Has anyone heard of it? It sounds like a mace or pepper spray type of spray.
If a dog attacked my Murphy I'd have no problem using it!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Update: 

I took Ax to the park for a quick workout today. I left work an hour early today because I got some last minute tickets to see AC\DC tonight @ Metlife Stadium. Just got home @ 1 AM.

Anyway, as Ax and I were leaving the park, an hour earlier than usual and guess who I see walking her dog, (on a leash for a change thankfully). I was actually driving and she saw me and literally starts running in the other direction! lol 

I pulled up alongside her and said where you going in such a big hurry, I want to talk to you. She abruptly changed direction so I would either have to turn around or go in reverse. What a moron. She's going to try to hide now apparently. 

I was in a rush to make it to the concert on time but Ax caught sight of her idiot dog and almost killed himself trying to claw through the window to get at it. He must have sensed the negative emotions emanating from me in waves and I swear, I was sorely tempted to just lower the window and let him leap out and smoke that mongrel right there on the street. Of course, I did not. 

Not to worry, she and I will have a nice little chat tomorrow.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

alphadude said:


> I was actually driving and she saw me and literally starts running in the other direction! lol


Brilliant!!! :roflmao: Still that dog most definitely needs a muzzle!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

She is apparently an even bigger idiot than I had previously thought. What is running away going to accomplish? All I wanted to do was talk to her like a civilized human being. Perhaps she was afraid because I was SCREAMING at her the previous day during the attack on Puffy at about 120 db and I was not shy about liberally employing "naughty words", in the heat of the moment. In my opinion, I can hardly be blamed under the circumstances while she stood there like a statue and did nothing to help which is EXACTLY the same way she reacted when Cujo attacked Ax in early July. I had to bark at her to get over and leash the viscous idiot while I had him pinned down.

Curiously, "Trey" AKA Cujo, seemed equally reluctant to renew our acquaintance yesterday as well. Perhaps he remembers the what he got the last time he tangled with Ax. Good thinking on his part.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Took Puffy to the beach today but I brought his big brother along as well. Ax didn't get his usual vigorous workout because Puffy gets in the way, chews and ruins the discs and is just a general pain but I figured if Cujo showed up off leash again, he was going to get a painful lesson in manners from professor Axl. Thankfully, no sign of him or his nitwit owner. Peaceful and relaxing, like its's supposed to be.


----------



## DogOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

Hey, AlphaDude. Sorry to hear about what happened. Is this the Dog Beach at Huntington Beach? I just got a rescue Golden Puppy, he is 5 1/2 months and my husband wanted to go there. Thanks.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

CalMom said:


> Hey, AlphaDude. Sorry to hear about what happened. Is this the Dog Beach at Huntington Beach? I just got a rescue Golden Puppy, he is 5 1/2 months and my husband wanted to go there. Thanks.


No I wish! 

I'm about 3000 miles north east of there in NYC

Please be careful with a golden puppy at a dog beach or park where there may be large aggressive dogs and make sure he has had all his vaccinations before allowing him to be around other dogs.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Took just Ax to the beach tonight for a proper workout. Spent almost 2 hours there. No sign of Cujo and the nitwit.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

You are entirely justified in your anger against this bad owner. And I know you and Ax could handle the situation. My fear is that Ax could handle the situation TOO WELL and then you'll be dealing with stuff you don't want to deal with and this woman will come across as a victim. I would hate to see either of your boys in a bad situation. Thinking of you guys and hoping this woman stays out of your way - or at the very least keeps her dog on leash!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

jennretz said:


> You are entirely justified in your anger against this bad owner. And I know you and Ax could handle the situation. My fear is that Ax could handle the situation TOO WELL and then you'll be dealing with stuff you don't want to deal with and this woman will come across as a victim. I would hate to see either of your boys in a bad situation. Thinking of you guys and hoping this woman stays out of your way - or at the very least keeps her dog on leash!


Jenn, truth be told, my first preference would be never to cross their path again. I have no doubt that either Ax or I could resolve the situation equally well but I would prefer no further violence. I have no need for revenge or bragging rights. No irreparable harm was done to me or Puffy. Yes, I take great pride in the fact that Ax is really skilled at self defense when necessary, but I am not Michael Vick, I take zero pleasure in watching dogs fight which is why I am always the FIRST one who wades into harms way and breaks up the fight. I have had blood drawn at least 3 times recently. I would prefer that he never had to do so again. He's got nothing left to prove in that respect. There is enough strife in this world without adding to it unnecessarily. I don't even wish to harm the Trey, it's not his fault. If he were on a leash, where he belongs and properly restrained, there would be no issue. If I wanted to harm him, I could easily have done so the other day when I had him subdued and completely at my mercy, and was really, REALLY angry. I did not.. Perhaps if his owners took the time and effort to train him properly prior to letting him run wild, none of this would have transpired.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I know how frustrated you are and how much you love your guys. Let's hope this woman takes this experience and learns from it! I just don't understand people who don't want to protect their pets and she is setting her pet up for a bad situation. I agree with you that if the owners would take the time to train their dog properly this could all be avoided (more than likely). Some dogs are tougher than others, but generally a better trained dog won't behave this way.

Give your boys a hug from Duke and Charlie!

ETA - I think my Charlie could probably hold his own (coming from the streets if he had too and felt threatened). I'm not so sure about Duke. He had an encounter with a pit bull at 6 months that scared us both (and I'm not anti-pit bull) and then another Golden Retriever when he was a year old. That Golden Retriever had him on his back and he did submissive peeing on the other dog while he was lying on his back :-( That Golden Retriever was actually scarier than the pit bull.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks Jenn.

I am not anti pit either, except the bully pits - they seem to be bred with one purpose in mind - dog fighting and ALL seem to be owned by idiots. Ax was attacked by one of them a couple of years back and was actually winning the fight because he was way more agile and much faster but I intervened quickly. I was not taking any chances. That was the only time I thought I might get really bloody but it didn't stop me. That dog was a HANDFULL. 100+ lbs of bulging muscle and a head about a foot wide wearing a motorcycle chain as a collar, of course owned by a little pipsqueak who fancied himself a 'gangsta'. 

Funny you should mention a scary golden, but the one dog that went toe to toe with Ax the best was an older golden back when he was about two years old or so.

I know what you mean about Charlie. I always kiddingly say that Ax is as tough as he is because he came through the mean streets (Lambriar puppy broker - since closed) in Kansas. Puffy on the other hand was a pampered little breeder puppy.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Day 3, no sign of dopey and cujo. I think she is hiding because the dog bit me. That's fine, I'll take that trade any time. as long as I don't start foaming at the mouth that is. lol

Was looking for something on my hard drive and I came across a couple of newborn and for lack of a better word infant pics of Puffy..


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Somehow I managed to miss all the drama in this thread. I have no idea how. I thought I was following Ax and Puffy for quite a long time and today I learned that I missed out on a long series of incidents, all seemingly involving the same Sharpei owned by a Russian woman!

Despite my rage at the attacks on Ax and Puffy (especially Puffy since Ax can handle himself), I feel sorry for the Sharpei and don't want you to kill him. I am quite glad you grabbed him off Puffy and body slammed him into the sand, mind you, but also glad you kept your temper enough not to kill him then and there! And I hope you will not do so in the furure. I would like you to force the woman to have him trained. Why should the poor dog pay for her abysmal ignorance and selfishness?

I posted (somewhere on this forum) about being bitten on the face by my next door neighbors' Pit Bull last fall. It was a puppy-just a year old-and excited to be over to see Griffin. It didn't bite me out of aggression. He was happy to see me and overstimulated. I recommended a trainer and the neighbors followed through. (But Griff and he cannot play since it gets him too excited.)

It's not right to get a dog into a situation where he misbehaves, then have him euthanized...and that is what "the nitwit" is doing. I think she should pay for these attacks, not the poor Sharpei.

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

alphadude said:


> Day 3, no sign of dopey and cujo. I think she is hiding because the dog bit me. That's fine, I'll take that trade any time. as long as I don't start foaming at the mouth that is. lol
> 
> Was looking for something on my hard drive and I came across a couple of newborn and for lack of a better word infant pics of Puffy..


Puffy is the most beautiful Golden. I love him! But I have a "thing" for the big boys!!! He sure is cuddly! 

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

alphadude said:


> Perhaps if his owners took the time and effort to train him properly prior to letting him run wild, none of this would have transpired.


What I was trying to say above is: there is no need to give up on having the woman train her dog. Why not let that be what you force her to do? Train the dog or face a lawsuit.

NewfieMom


----------



## DogOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

NewfieMom, It would be great if the woman would agree to train her dog. However, I don't think that she is going to do this. If she was concerned at all about the behavior, she wouldn't bring her psycho dog to the beach. It's not a perfect world and just because some one thinks it would be a good idea doesn't mean that the woman will act accordingly. After all, she ran away. Someone who has a dog that bites someone or another dog should step up to the plate and take responsibility. 

Why am I so passionate. Because in the last 2 weeks, I have seen too many dogs at the dog park behave over aggressively. It is unfortunate that some owners don't have a clue.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

alphadude said:


> Day 3, no sign of dopey and cujo. I think she is hiding because the dog bit me. That's fine, I'll take that trade any time. as long as I don't start foaming at the mouth that is. lol
> 
> Was looking for something on my hard drive and I came across a couple of newborn and for lack of a better word infant pics of Puffy..



Ok....those pictures are just adorable of Puffy!!! Thanks for posting those


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Puffy :--heart:

You are adorable


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

NewfieMom said:


> Somehow I managed to miss all the drama in this thread. I have no idea how. I thought I was following Ax and Puffy for quite a long time and today I learned that I missed out on a long series of incidents, all seemingly involving the same Sharpei owned by a Russian woman!
> 
> Despite my rage at the attacks on Ax and Puffy (especially Puffy since Ax can handle himself), I feel sorry for the Sharpei and don't want you to kill him. I am quite glad you grabbed him off Puffy and body slammed him into the sand, mind you, but also glad you kept your temper enough not to kill him then and there! And I hope you will not do so in the furure. I would like you to force the woman to have him trained. Why should the poor dog pay for her abysmal ignorance and selfishness?
> 
> ...


I would never intentionally hurt any dog, even this one, if there were any way to avoid it. What you read was extreme anger and frustration with the situation. I completely agree that it is 100% the owner's fault as opposed to to dog's. As you said, the second attack was so much worse, because it was Puffy and not Ax, who already proved he's more than capable of responding to this (or any other) dog's aggression. Puffy on the other hand, is just not wired like that and had no chance because he was completely surprised. That dog had him pinned on his back by the throat with a tennis ball in his mouth and utterly defenseless. Had I not been right there to quickly intervene who knows what would have happened. This woman has already demonstrated on two separate occasions that she is unwilling to step in and do anything useful to stop an attack while it is in progress. Standing there watching and making idiotic 'mewling' noises with her hands in the air, would NOT qualify in my mind as being in any way useful. Suppose my 100 lb daughter had been walking Puffy down there, on a leash because my dogs are ONLY unleashed when they are with me. They both could have been mauled and then that woman would have SERIOUS problems.

My personal preference would be to never have another run in with these two again that necessitates violence by any party involved. The entire reason I go there, is to relax, unwind from the day, and spend time enjoying the company of my dogs and the majesty of nature, not for 'fight night' and more stress. I have been playing on that particular beach since I was a toddler half a century ago, and I have been taking Ax there almost 8 years. I will NOT be deterred from going there due to the willful stupidity of some 'Johnny come lately', who feigns surprise EVERY TIME HER DOG REPEATEDLY ATTACKS. Indeed the ball is in her court and if she behaves like a responsible adult and keeps her dog leashed and under control, there will be no further problem. 

Yesterday afternoon, I spoke to another regular who lives down there, whose Belgian Sheppard, Joy was also just attacked by Trey, for no reason. I watched Joy mature from a puppy since she is about 2 years younger than Ax. She is gentle, well trained, and never a problem, She runs around unleashed, swims, chases her tennis ball and minds her own business. Often she is doing ball retrieves at the same time Ax is doing the disc thing. Never a problem. This man, BTW is also Russian and he is not a fan of Trey's owner either. He referred to her as an "idiot" yesterday.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Puffy is just adorable!! How old are both of your dogs?

I have the same situation in that my boy Charlie is well able to handle himself against any dogs who have tried - whereas my boy Derek has been attacked by a tiny jack russel twice and just curls up into a ball and squeals until someone stops it! It is that bit more reassuring when you know a dog can defend himself.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

DJdogman said:


> Puffy is just adorable!! How old are both of your dogs?
> 
> I have the same situation in that my boy Charlie is well able to handle himself against any dogs who have tried - whereas my boy Derek has been attacked by a tiny jack russel twice and just curls up into a ball and squeals until someone stops it! It is that bit more reassuring when you know a dog can defend himself.


I will let alphadude tell you their ages, but have to tell you that Puffy, who is actually Angus, is twice Axl's size! I will look for my favorite picture of them and see if I can post it in this thread. Poor Puffy just doesn't have the personality needed to defend himself; he certainly has the physique. He reminds me of my big boy, Griffin, who is a Newfoundland and who scares many large men who consider entering our yard! He is a gentle giant. How do you motivate Ferdinand the Bull to fight?

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

*Angus and Axl*

This is my favorite photo of the boys. It shows how close they are to each other! Angus (Puffy) is, obviously, the larger of the two and has his brother's protective paw over him!

Deb :wavey:http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

NewfieMom said:


> This is my favorite photo of the boys. It shows how close they are to each other! Angus (Puffy) is, obviously, the larger of the two and has his brother's protective paw over him!
> 
> Deb :wavey:http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Thank you! Wow, Puffy really is huge!! Or is it that Ax is smaller than a regular golden? Its hard to tell which is the "normal" size, haha


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

DJdogman said:


> Puffy is just adorable!! How old are both of your dogs?
> 
> I have the same situation in that my boy Charlie is well able to handle himself against any dogs who have tried - whereas my boy Derek has been attacked by a tiny jack russel twice and just curls up into a ball and squeals until someone stops it! It is that bit more reassuring when you know a dog can defend himself.


Thanks DJ!

Ax is 7 years 9 months and Angus (Puffy) is 3 years 3 months.

We do indeed have very similar situations. Ax minds his business, but when necessary, he really handles things. My biggest concern with him is how much damage he's going to do to the unfortunate dog that attacks him before I can pull him off.

Puffy on the other hand is a gentle soul who back in late June was attacked by my neighbor's very aggressive, untrained Jack Russell. He still has an inch and a half long long scar between his eyes from a deep wound inflicted by the jack who has since been given an indefinite "timeout" from the premises. In that instance, Puffy went ballistic and was restrained by me from mauling the 18 lb JRT which he is certainly capable of doing at 4+ times its size and weight. He did on that occasion send it home bleeding from several wounds that were richly deserved. That is the second time the jack has attacked him and frankly I'm tired of it. Each time I have handled the situation and been bitten by the jack as well.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

DJdogman said:


> Thank you! Wow, Puffy really is huge!! Or is it that Ax is smaller than a regular golden? Its hard to tell which is the "normal" size, haha


Puffy has massive bone structure, easily twice the thickness of Ax's, and seems to be longer than normal, which I think contributes to his clumsiness and lack of athleticism. He is actually almost an inch shorter than Ax at the withers 23.25" where Ax is an even 24" (textbook size for a golden). He has short thick, tree trunk legs, huge paws, is muscular, and is built for strength. When he wants to, he can move my 230 lb frame pretty easily. Ax on the other hand is lean and muscled, with long legs. He is built for speed, agility and athleticism which he demonstrates on a daily basis. He is a "field golden", Puffy comes from show or conformation lines.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

alphadude said:


> Puffy on the other hand is a gentle soul who back in late June was attacked by my neighbor's very aggressive, untrained Jack Russell. He still has an inch and a half long long scar between his eyes from a deep wound inflicted by the jack who has since been given an indefinite "timeout" from the premises.


What is it about those little dogs!  The culprit in my situation is my next door neighbours untrained dog too. Its so frustrating that we can't just relax while doing fun things with our dogs and not worry about someone else's problem becoming our problem.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

NewfieMom said:


> This is my favorite photo of the boys. It shows how close they are to each other! Angus (Puffy) is, obviously, the larger of the two and has his brother's protective paw over him!
> 
> Deb :wavey:http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Thanks for posting that pic Newfiemom. It is one of favorites as well. Ax is indeed protective of Puffy and on several occasions has come to his defense. 

Lucky for Trey, Ax was not there the day he attacked Puffy or he'd have gotten much worse than a body slam. He found out the hard way back in July what Ax is capable of.

No sign of them again yesterday and I was down there for a while. Apparently she is hiding now that she thinks I am looking for her regarding the bite. She gave me a fugazy cell number as well. Just goes to show the mentality of the person I'm dealing with. I really don't care, I've been bitten plenty of times before and I'm sure I'll be bitten plenty more before it's all said and done. If that's the price to get rid of them, I consider it a bargain.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

When Savanah was still with us, I took her and Chance to the dog park a few times. Savanah's "doggie bubble" was huge. Meaning dogs would never get close to her or ever bother her. 

If you've ever been to a dog park you know that when you first walk in, all the dogs rush you at the gate. Well...when Savanah walked in, dogs would still rush up to her, but they stopped dead a few feet from her. All dogs, every time. All she did was look at them and they would back off. Chance on the other hand, has no "bubble". Or if he does, dogs don't respect it. He inevitably ended up on his back being totally submissive. Savanah would walk over to him, the dogs would leave and then she would do her own thing and Chance would stay with me the whole visit. No dog ever approached Savanah while she walked around.

You know, I hate it when dogs fight, but there is a sense of assurance when you know that the dog you have can defend themselves if another dog should ever 
start something. I would never ever let any dog I have fight another dog, but in the first few seconds before you have a chance to break it up, at least you know that your dog has the capability to prevent the other dog from doing a lot of damage. If Chance ever got attacked, he would just crumble. It would be bad...

I know that when I had Savanah, I never avoided places to take them for walks. Dogs wouldn't approach us. She just had an aura about her. Now, I'm much more apprehensive about where I take Chance and Lucy because of strange dogs and their ignorant owners constantly try to "introduce" their out of control dogs. :doh:

I miss my Savanah Banana so much...


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

DJdogman said:


> What is it about those little dogs!  The culprit in my situation is my next door neighbours untrained dog too. Its so frustrating that we can't just relax while doing fun things with our dogs and not worry about someone else's problem becoming our problem.


Well JRT's are best described as 'a big dog in a little package'. Originally, my neighbor was going to take one of Puffy's siblings but the landlord (his aunt), said NO big dogs, probably because she had witnessed first hand how wild and boisterous Axl was before I got him under control years earlier. lol

Truth be told, I share some blame because I was the one who recommended he get the JRT because of their big personalities. It's actually a cool little dog who is really athletic and can jump really high and I even taught him to catch discs. The dog loves me and bathes me in kisses whenever we meet, but my neighbor never taught it any limits even though I tried to help him do so. 

He is two weeks younger than Puffy so they essentially grew up together playing. The problem is that Puffy is so submissive, and the Jack will launch repeated hit and run play attacks that increase in intensity while Puffy typically just lays on his back submissively. Because his coat is so thick and he is such a moose, I think half the time he hardly even feels it. Occasionally the Jack becomes over stimulated and attacks viciously and Puffy decides he's had enough, but only after he's already absorbed a nasty attack.

It's funny because the Jack gives Ax a really wide berth. He tried the hit and run tactic on Ax a few times but what he didn't count on was that although he is taller than Puffy, he was just as agile, could jump as high and run faster than the jack. Ax quickly chased him down cornered and disciplined him a bit. He growled savagely, nipped him, and made him squeal but did not hurt him (except his feelings). lol


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

It's amazing to me, reading these stories, how one dog will often protect the other. My best friend had a Golden named Duke, he was 2 years older than Max, who took Max under his paw from the first day. We used to go to dog park when it was new and safe, and every time Max would go to play with another dog, Duke was there first to check it out. One time Max went to check out another dog, and when he tried to come back to me, that dog kept herding him so he couldn't. Duke was beside me, I said to him, "Duke, go get Max." He walked over and just looked at the other dog, Max came around, Duke came back with him. 

I miss Duke


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

kwhit said:


> When Savanah was still with us, I took her and Chance to the dog park a few times. Savanah's "doggie bubble" was huge. Meaning dogs would never get close to her or ever bother her.
> 
> If you've ever been to a dog park you know that when you first walk in, all the dogs rush you at the gate. Well...when Savanah walked in, dogs would still rush up to her, but they stopped dead a few feet from her. All dogs, every time. All she did was look at them and they would back off. Chance on the other hand, has no "bubble". Or if he does, dogs don't respect it. He inevitably ended up on his back being totally submissive. Savanah would walk over to him, the dogs would leave and then she would do her own thing and Chance would stay with me the whole visit. No dog ever approached Savanah while she walked around.
> 
> ...


Sorry about your loss of Savannah. She was beautiful.

Dog parks are in general bad news in my opinion just for that reason - the dogs (especially the aggressive ones) tend to rush the gate and swarm the newcomers.

Ax apparently does not exude the vibe like Savannah did. He just looks like an ordinary garden variety, scruffy looking golden, not particularly large or imposing in any way, although he always carries himself in a confident manner. That is apparently why a constant parade of dogs over the years have had to learn the hard way not to mess with him. This list includes a Rottweiler, several GDSs, more than a few Labs, at minimum a half dozen Boxers, a Cane Corso, a Russian terrier - think giant jet black poodle on steroids, A 100+ lb Bully Pitt, another Golden, and most recently the Lab/sharpei mix. I'm sure I have forgotten more than a few.

I agree 100% with your statement about the initial stages of a dog fight being the most dangerous. Unfortunately though, due to the nature of his favorite activity, which is extreme distance disc catching, he is always off leash and more than a few times, he has been attacked a good distance away from where I was. In the time it takes to cover the ground, serious or even fatal injuries could occur. 10 - 15 seconds is an eternity in a vicious dog fight and a lot of damage can be done in that time. That is why it is vitally important that he be able to defend himself.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

alphadude said:


> Dog parks are in general bad news in my opinion...


Agree 100%. We lost Savanah in 2008 and I think I've taken Chance and Lucy to a dog park one time since then and that had to be at least 5 years ago. And it was only because I was driving by it and there were no dogs there, (a rarity). Chance just sat in the grass by me but Lucy had fun with my daughter on the agility equipment. :


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

laprincessa said:


> It's amazing to me, reading these stories, how one dog will often protect the other. My best friend had a Golden named Duke, he was 2 years older than Max, who took Max under his paw from the first day. We used to go to dog park when it was new and safe, and every time Max would go to play with another dog, Duke was there first to check it out. One time Max went to check out another dog, and when he tried to come back to me, that dog kept herding him so he couldn't. Duke was beside me, I said to him, "Duke, go get Max." He walked over and just looked at the other dog, Max came around, Duke came back with him.
> 
> I miss Duke


Regardless of what the 'experts' claim, dogs know members of their family or "pack" and the most dominant among them will often act in a protective manner. I know this to be true because I have witnessed it.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

alphadude said:


> Regardless of what the 'experts' claim, dogs know members of their family or "pack" and the most dominant among them will often act in a protective manner. I know this to be true because I have witnessed it.



So true. Bear protects Stormy if another dog bothers her. He will get in between them and if the other dog doesn't stop he will give them a correction.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

When we first got Griffin he ran away from a Beagle, who turned out to be contained by an electric fence, because he was on the street (being walked by my daughter) and the Beagle came charging down his driveway, barking. My daughter said griffin took off, trying to run across the street.

Recently when he walks by the back of a yard where our neighbors keep their dogs, including a German Shepherd and two seemingly vicious Pit Bulls among others, he is completely calm. Again it was my daughter who reported on the behavior, this time asking if griffin didn't know how close he was to death as he walked by the fence with the Pit Bulls hurling themselves at it.

I said that my take on it was that Griffin was just not cut out to be a guard dog. (We know that Newfies are on the list of the ten worst guard dogs and the ten worst watch dogs.) I think that he is extraordinarily calm and doesn't anticipate any trouble. That's why he never warns anyone about strangers and lets everyone on the property. He was very blasé about the Pit Bulls. I have mentioned that our vet said he is protected from attack by all his fur and rolls of skin over his organs, but I suspect that a pack with two Pit Bulls and a German Shepherd would kill him pretty quickly if they ever did breach their fence!

NewfieMom


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

There were so many time when Duke protected Max. 
I think I've told this story before - when Duke died, suddenly, Max went to end of our sidewalk, stared out into the field where Duke would always run when he came to our house, and howled the most mournful howl. He still reacts to the name.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

laprincessa said:


> There were so many time when Duke protected Max.
> I think I've told this story before - when Duke died, suddenly, Max went to end of our sidewalk, stared out into the field where Duke would always run when he came to our house, and howled the most mournful howl. He still reacts to the name.


That is so sad, it's heartbreaking. They experience loss and grief too.

Puffy idolizes Ax and would lose his mind if he wasn't around.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

NewfieMom said:


> When we first got Griffin he ran away from a Beagle, who turned out to be contained by an electric fence, because he was on the street (being walked by my daughter) and the Beagle came charging down his driveway, barking. My daughter said griffin took off, trying to run across the street.
> 
> Recently when he walks by the back of a yard where our neighbors keep their dogs, including a German Shepherd and two seemingly vicious Pit Bulls among others, he is completely calm. Again it was my daughter who reported on the behavior, this time asking if griffin didn't know how close he was to death as he walked by the fence with the Pit Bulls hurling themselves at it.
> 
> ...


Don't sell Griffin short. A dog of his size and power can be a force to reckon with, especially if he thought he was fighting for his life. Instinct takes over. That 'pack' might just be in for a jumbo sized surprise. His exceptionally thick fur would definitely work to his advantage. A pit biting him just might make him *really* mad and then watch out.

Truth be told, pits are not as fearsome as they are made out to be. A true pit is considerably smaller than a golden even. Yes they are muscular, and yes they can bite hard, but it's a myth that their jaws 'lock'. Also, unless they are specifically trained fighting dogs, they are not tougher than any other similar sized dogs. Ax had no trouble sending one packing fairly easily.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh, Alphadude, I am just horrified to read this thread and to hear you, Axel and Puffy have all been injured by the same dog! 
That dog's owner is unbelievable. I hope you never see them again.

Puffy's puppy pics are, well, there are no words! "Cute" doesn't even begin to describe him.

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

alphadude said:


> Don't sell Griffin short. A dog of his size and power can be a force to reckon with, especially if he thought he was fighting for his life. Instinct takes over. That 'pack' might just be in for a jumbo sized surprise. His exceptionally thick fur would definitely work to his advantage. A pit biting him just might make him *really* mad and then watch out.
> 
> Truth be told, pits are not as fearsome as they are made out to be. A true pit is considerably smaller than a golden even. Yes they are muscular, and yes they can bite hard, but it's a myth that their jaws 'lock'. Also, unless they are specifically trained fighting dogs, they are not tougher than any other similar sized dogs. Ax had no trouble sending one packing fairly easily.


All this talk that bolsters my poor, sweet male's ego is designed to make me fall even more in love with you, _alphadude_. And the first time I ever replied to you I told you every woman on this forum would want you walking with her when she walked her dog! Better watch out! ;-)

NewfieMom


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Cody'sMom said:


> Oh, Alphadude, I am just horrified to read this thread and to hear you, Axel and Puffy have all been injured by the same dog!
> That dog's owner is unbelievable. I hope you never see them again.
> 
> Puffy's puppy pics are, well, there are no words! "Cute" doesn't even begin to describe him.
> ...


Thanks CM. 

The only one's that actually bled were me and the Sharpei when he messed with Ax back in July. He bled a LOT. 

Mine was a superficial flap wound on my pinky. It bled quite a bit but it was nothing. Puffy is fine although he might not be if I didn't take immediate action.

I'd be fine with never laying eyes on either of them again also.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

alphadude said:


> That is so sad, it's heartbreaking. They experience loss and grief too.
> 
> Puffy idolizes Ax and would lose his mind if he wasn't around.


Duke's death was sudden and totally unexpected. Max and Duke had gone through the evaluation process to be therapy dogs - we were planning on volunteering together. Duke never got to do any therapy work, he died right after they were certified. I was out of town, and Max was meant to go with my friend for several days because my husband works crazy hours, so Max wouldn't be alone for hours at a time. I told my friend she didn't have to take Max, we would make other arrangements, thinking it would be too hard for her. She said no, she wanted to take him. She still says she was his first therapy case. 

Anyway, that has nothing to do with Puffy being attacked but we got sidetracked along the way. Max has been lucky to have some bad boy friends, and to have had Duke to teach him how to be a great dog.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

laprincessa said:


> Max has been lucky to have some bad boy friends, and to have had Duke to teach him how to be a great dog.


Reminds me of a line from one of my favorite AC/DC songs...'I wanna show ya how good a baaaaad boy can be.'

All great dogs have a little 'bad boy' in them....that's what makes them great!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I have been reading this thread and so glad you, Ax and Puffy are fine. My one experience was the one time we went to the dog park and my two goldens were playing ball and minding their own business. Across the park comes a dog and attacked my sweet lovable male. The dog was actually smaller than Gambler. All of a sudden my boy went into defending mode and had the dog down. The owner, who had been on his cell phone, ran over and started screaming at us that we had an aggressive dog. He was an idiot. Too bad Ax wasn't there to help. We have never been back as the people their do NOT watch their dogs. I was glad to see that Gambler could take care of himself but I hope we never encounter that again.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

what scares me is that I think Max is too much like Puffy - that he wouldn't defend himself. And that if he DID, he'd feel awful about it. The only time I ever saw him get annoyed with another dog was when my friend's granddog - a mastiff - was a puppy. Syd kept biting at his ears, because she was a puppy and they were dangling down and she was having a ball. He finally barked at her and she backed right off. I was all "Good boy!" but he actually seemed to have scared himself. I've never seen him defend himself since.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

NewfieMom said:


> All this talk that bolsters my poor, sweet male's ego is designed to make me fall even more in love with you, _alphadude_. And the first time I ever replied to you I told you every woman on this forum would want you walking with her when she walked her dog! Better watch out! ;-)
> 
> NewfieMom


Well I don't know about all that, I am just calling it like I see it. 

There is a guy with a pair of Newfies around here that I have seen a time or 2. They are huge powerful looking dogs that make Ax or even Puffy for that matter, look like Pomeranians. They are totally chill and really well behaved but I really wouldn't want to make either one of them angry. 

I know Newfies were originally bred to be huge and powerful in order to pull fishing nets and rescue people from the water. Not many Goldens would be capable of that just in terms of the sheer strength required. Nope, not even Ax.

I'm nothing special, just a middle aged guy that needs to drop 30 lbs, with a bit of a attitude left over from my 'salad days' and a very cool, talented dog. I still have a few marbles rolling around in my head and I'm not afraid or too broken down (yet) to get physical if necessary. I believe very strongly in standing up for myself, my family (that includes my dogs) and friends no matter the circumstances.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

laprincessa said:


> what scares me is that I think Max is too much like Puffy - that he wouldn't defend himself. And that if he DID, he'd feel awful about it. The only time I ever saw him get annoyed with another dog was when my friend's granddog - a mastiff - was a puppy. Syd kept biting at his ears, because she was a puppy and they were dangling down and she was having a ball. He finally barked at her and she backed right off. I was all "Good boy!" but he actually seemed to have scared himself. I've never seen him defend himself since.


I believe ALL dogs have have a tipping point, even Puffy and Max. When pushed beyond it, they will defend themselves. It's just instinct. Some just have way shorter 'fuses'...like Ax.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Just want to chime in with a concern about dogs that can handle themselves. I learned the hard way that a perfectly normal and fairly equal fight between two dogs can go awry. Tucker got pushed too far by a malamute a while back, snapped back and a fight was on. The idiot owner stuck her hand into the fight and unfortunately it was Tucker's open mouth she stuck it into. The woman was badly injured. (There were no bites on either dog--clearly they could have hurt each other if they'd wanted to.) Tucker got a bite record and quarantine. I was sued for my home insurance. When I moved, my insurer dumped me unless I would get rid of Tucker. I had to go through major hoops to get insurance. So although it's great that a dog can "handle things" the end result is often not fair to the dog or the dog's owner.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

laprincessa said:


> what scares me is that I think Max is too much like Puffy - that he wouldn't defend himself. And that if he DID, he'd feel awful about it. The only time I ever saw him get annoyed with another dog was when my friend's granddog - a mastiff - was a puppy. Syd kept biting at his ears, because she was a puppy and they were dangling down and she was having a ball. He finally barked at her and she backed right off. I was all "Good boy!" but he actually seemed to have scared himself. I've never seen him defend himself since.


My fraidy-cat Derek did this very thing to my mothers tiny little black and tan jack russell. The jack used always jump up at Derek's ears nipping at them. Derek put up with it every time we called there, just turning his back or trying to sit on her. One day recently he snarled right into her face and she RAN and never touched him again. Most goldens are just too darn nice for their own good, but I know that's an attribute that makes them so amazing at the same time!




alphadude said:


> I'm nothing special, just a middle aged guy that needs to drop 30 lbs, with a bit of a attitude left over from my 'salad days' and a very cool, talented dog. I still have a few marbles rolling around in my head and I'm not afraid or too broken down (yet) to get physical if necessary. I believe very strongly in standing up for myself, my family (that includes my dogs) and friends no matter the circumstances.


I bet Ax & Puffy are well aware of how well you are able to defend them, just as much as you are aware of Ax being able to defend himself. Sounds like ye make a great team, and I would definitely feel safer walking with you lot!! :dblthumb2



OutWest said:


> Just want to chime in with a concern about dogs that can handle themselves. I learned the hard way that a perfectly normal and fairly equal fight between two dogs can go awry. Tucker got pushed too far by a malamute a while back, snapped back and a fight was on. The idiot owner stuck her hand into the fight and unfortunately it was Tucker's open mouth she stuck it into. The woman was badly injured. (There were no bites on either dog--clearly they could have hurt each other if they'd wanted to.) Tucker got a bite record and quarantine. I was sued for my home insurance. When I moved, my insurer dumped me unless I would get rid of Tucker. I had to go through major hoops to get insurance. So although it's great that a dog can "handle things" the end result is often not fair to the dog or the dog's owner.


This thread has such interesting stories, its turning bad situations into learning curves for a lot of people!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

DJdogman said:


> This thread has such interesting stories, its turning bad situations into learning curves for a lot of people!


Your kind, positive attitude makes this forum a better place, *DJdogman*. And I do not mean only in this thread. 

Deb
(NewfieMom)
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

OutWest said:


> Just want to chime in with a concern about dogs that can handle themselves. I learned the hard way that a perfectly normal and fairly equal fight between two dogs can go awry. Tucker got pushed too far by a malamute a while back, snapped back and a fight was on. The idiot owner stuck her hand into the fight and unfortunately it was Tucker's open mouth she stuck it into. The woman was badly injured. (There were no bites on either dog--clearly they could have hurt each other if they'd wanted to.) Tucker got a bite record and quarantine. I was sued for my home insurance. When I moved, my insurer dumped me unless I would get rid of Tucker. I had to go through major hoops to get insurance. So although it's great that a dog can "handle things" the end result is often not fair to the dog or the dog's owner.


Definitely a valid concern. 

The only thing that gives me comfort is the fact that though all of our "adventures", I seem to be the only one willing to stick my hands in between 2 dogs trying to maul each other. It's my policy to be the first one in to avoid that exact situation. I pay close attention and am ready to react and intervene. Most (not all) are busy daydreaming or texting on their smartphones. Either I have gotten good at it from all the practice or just been lucky, but I came away with just a few superficial wounds.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

NewfieMom said:


> Your kind, positive attitude makes this forum a better place, *DJdogman*. And I do not mean only in this thread.
> 
> Deb
> (NewfieMom)
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Agree completely.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

DJdogman said:


> I bet Ax & Puffy are well aware of how well you are able to defend them, just as much as you are aware of Ax being able to defend himself. Sounds like ye make a great team, and I would definitely feel safer walking with you lot!! :dblthumb2!


Thanks mate. I attribute it to my Irish half.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

DJdogman said:


> My fraidy-cat Derek did this very thing to my mothers tiny little black and tan jack russell. The jack used always jump up at Derek's ears nipping at them. Derek put up with it every time we called there, just turning his back or trying to sit on her. One day recently he snarled right into her face and she RAN and never touched him again. Most goldens are just too darn nice for their own good, but I know that's an attribute that makes them so amazing at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly what Max did! Then he ran to the door and tried to hide. But he and Syd were good friends - long story there, poor Syd got beat up too many times and it made her a bit touchy. I have a picture of her sitting on Max's head when she was a puppy, I'll see if I can find it.

It has been a learning experience reading this thread!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

alphadude said:


> Thanks mate. I attribute it to my Irish half.


I KNEW there had to be some Irish in your blood!
It's true about that Irish temper, just ask my husband.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

laprincessa said:


> I KNEW there had to be some Irish in your blood!
> It's true about that Irish temper, just ask my husband.


LOL Yep, the world famous Irish temper.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Please, dont let yr golden fight even if he didn't start it and even if he can finish it.
My Boy got into a fight with a Beauceron who started it, both were of the same height, weight and strength.
Both about 26in for about 96pds.
The fight was equal and Titus, finally,pinned him down by the neck but he still got badly injured cos the other one had him by the chest.He managed to separate the skin from the flesh.
We were 2 and it took what felt like an eternity, to separate them cos the owner was a good 5oo yard from us when the fight broke.TG , he came quickly but still.
At the sight, you couldn't see much, just a scrape but still took him to the vet and the vet discovered it, by checking him thoroughly.He had to undergo operation and had a month of treatment without knowing if the skin would remain loose or not.daily ponction and bandage
That fight also changed his character cos he was not as easy going,with other males.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

HovawartMom said:


> He had to undergo operation and had a month of treatment without knowing if the skin would remain loose or not.daily ponction and bandage
> That fight also changed his character cos he was not as easy going,with other males.


First let me say that I am very sorry for what your dog went through.

Second, let me say thank you for the wise advice, HovawartMom. It gives us another perspective. From what I have read in this thread, it often not within the owner's control whether his dog will be in a fight. Most of the stories posted here are about Goldens owned by peace-loving owners whose dogs were attacked. Some of the owners are understandably proud that when their dogs were attacked, that they did not submit meekly. I can understand what you are saying, though. I believe it is that while one should be glad that his dog can defend himself if attacked, that it is better, still, if the owner can *stop* the fight!

That is what *alphadude* has done on several occasions, and he has the wounds to prove it. he does it whenever he has had the chance to stop a dog fight.

Thank you for your insight. I know that you are a very experienced dog handler.

NewfieMom


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I know that I am far more aware of the signals dogs give from reading about the experiences of others here, and from a few things that have happened to us. Every story gives me something more to think about. Thank you, HovawartMom, for sharing your experience, too.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

HovawartMom said:


> Please, dont let yr golden fight even if he didn't start it and even if he can finish it.
> My Boy got into a fight with a Beauceron who started it, both were of the same height, weight and strength.
> Both about 26in for about 96pds.
> The fight was equal and Titus, finally,pinned him down by the neck but he still got badly injured cos the other one had him by the chest.He managed to separate the skin from the flesh.
> ...


Definitely good advice.

Sorry to hear your boy was injured. 

To reiterate, I *ALWAYS* opt to remove both of my guys from a situation *BEFORE* a fight breaks out if possible. The majority of the time it is not.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

NewfieMom said:


> First let me say that I am very sorry for what your dog went through.
> 
> Second, let me say thank you for the wise advice, HovawartMom. It gives us another perspective. From what I have read in this thread, it often not within the owner's control whether his dog will be in a fight. Most of the stories posted here are about Goldens owned by peace-loving owners whose dogs were attacked. Some of the owners are understandably proud that when their dogs were attacked, that they did not submit meekly. I can understand what you are saying, though. I believe it is that while one should be glad that his dog can defend himself if attacked, that it is better, still, if the owner can *stop* the fight!
> 
> ...


Right on the money NewfieMom as usual. 

I am obviously very proud of Ax's ability to defend himself successfully against all attackers (so far), probably to the point of boredom for some on here. That definitely does not mean that that I would ever let him fight if there was an opportunity to prevent it. I would not ever want him to be injured unnecessarily, lose an eye, have a leg broken, or any other potential injury that would prevent him from doing what he loves to do - catch flying discs at extreme distances. 

Come to think of it, that's probably another topic I bore people on GRF babbling about.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I know the OP doesnt want a dog fight but I would also advise to keep yr dog on the leash, if the other one comes.Legally, you would be protected as in control even if it mean dropping the leash.Maybe put him in,  a harness, with just a 3 ft biothane or leather leash but with no handle aka short enough the dog cant walk on'it but long enough for you, to grab it without putting yr hand close to the mouths .


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

HovawartMom said:


> I know the OP doesnt want a dog fight but I would also advise to keep yr dog on the leash, if the other one comes.Legally, you would be protected as in control even if it mean dropping the leash.Maybe put him in, a harness, with just a 3 ft biothane or leather leash but with no handle aka short enough the dog cant walk on'it but long enough for you, to grab it without putting yr hand close to the mouths .


That is a really good idea. It would definitely work for Puffy but I would be afraid to have anything hanging off Ax that could get snagged on something as he was running full speed as he does every day.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

alphadude said:


> Definitely a valid concern.
> 
> The only thing that gives me comfort is the fact that though all of our "adventures", I seem to be the only one willing to stick my hands in between 2 dogs trying to maul each other. It's my policy to be the first one in to avoid that exact situation. I pay close attention and am ready to react and intervene. Most (not all) are busy daydreaming or texting on their smartphones. Either I have gotten good at it from all the practice or just been lucky, but I came away with just a few superficial wounds.


When Tucker's Big Fight started I was a few feet away but was on it pretty fast. I stood and watched the dogs twirl for a couple seconds then reached in for Tucker's collar and pulled him out. I was stunned when I realized the woman was bleeding. My daughter was watching from the start and said the woman just put her hand in and kept trying to grab at her dog. It turned out later that the great big dog was her son's. She knew next to nothing about dogs and had no business taking that particular one to a busy dog park (she weighed about 100 lbs.) She and her family acted like Tucker was some slavering wild beast when it could just as easily been her dog that bit her. Tucker in no way wanted to bite a human hat day--herwas just keeping the malamute away from his best friend and playmate. He didn't want to share and the other dog would not back off. But it was a really equal fight. We probably should have just left them alone to finish it. But the ignorant, clueless handler/owner human got bitten and all sorts of fall out ensued. Still makes me very mad because I'm still paying for it and will for the duration of Tucker's life.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

OutWest said:


> When Tucker's Big Fight started I was a few feet away but was on it pretty fast. I stood and watched the dogs twirl for a couple seconds then reached in for Tucker's collar and pulled him out. I was stunned when I realized the woman was bleeding. My daughter was watching from the start and said the woman just put her hand in and kept trying to grab at her dog. It turned out later that the great big dog was her son's. She knew next to nothing about dogs and had no business taking that particular one to a busy dog park (she weighed about 100 lbs.) She and her family acted like Tucker was some slavering wild beast when it could just as easily been her dog that bit her. Tucker in no way wanted to bite a human hat day--herwas just keeping the malamute away from his best friend and playmate. He didn't want to share and the other dog would not back off. But it was a really equal fight. We probably should have just left them alone to finish it. But the ignorant, clueless handler/owner human got bitten and all sorts of fall out ensued. Still makes me very mad because I'm still paying for it and will for the duration of Tucker's life.



You bring up an interesting point. It is actually better when people who know little about dogs just stay out of the way and leave it to people who are more experienced at such things.

I also happen to LOATHE insurance companies so I completely understand how you feel. Almost 20 years ago I had an old woman, scam artist intentionally walk into the side of my car. She was not hurt, nothing broken, it was obvious she was lying as well as a scammer, they knew she had done it before, and they paid her 40k anyway and increased my premium by a factor of 4. Charming.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

alphadude said:


> doing what he loves to do - catch flying discs at extreme distances.
> 
> Come to think of it, that's probably another topic I bore people on GRF babbling about.


I'd love to hear more about this, do you have any videos? I think one of my boys would be good at it, he does really high jumps to catch food at the moment so I'm going to buy a disc/frisbee this weekend and hope he jumps for that too! Neither of my boys will retrieve balls though :doh:


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

DJdogman said:


> I'd love to hear more about this, do you have any videos? I think one of my boys would be good at it, he does really high jumps to catch food at the moment so I'm going to buy a disc/frisbee this weekend and hope he jumps for that too! Neither of my boys will retrieve balls though :doh:


I'd be happy to answer any questions you may have.

Check out his youtube channel:

https://www.youtube.com/user/goldenaxl


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Some video I shot earlier this evening of Ax 'relaxing' at Crescent Beach. 

Near perfect conditions, low tide, hard packed sand, a perfect 10 mph tail wind blowing off the water and down the beach for extra distance on the disc rips. It was about 90 degrees and pretty humid but he knows enough to cool down in the water.

Best part of all was the beach was totally deserted - NO idiots to deal with...

http://youtu.be/bl67YlJH2PI

The first pic is of the stick I used as a marker after the fact to check the distance with the Laser Range Finder. Doing this on the beach makes it simple...I just put the stick at his farthest set of footprints and aim the LRF at the stick from my footprints. The first catch in the video was an astonishing (tail wind aided) 94 Yards.

The second is of my attempt to aim the cell phone camera down the viewfinder of the LRF and show the 94 yard reading. It was an epic fail as my daughter would say.

The third is the LRF and the last is me stroking Ax's cheek during the 'cooldown'

A few months prior to his 8th birthday, this amazing dog has never performed at a higher level.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Great video! And, so interesting people's experiences in this thread! 

Not sure if this has been mentioned, but have you (Alphadude) contacted the authorities about this dog attacking so many dogs? Or possibly having a friendly/constructive conversation (without the dogs around) with the woman to suggest she get a trainer or rehome the dog?

Just putting these questions out there


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ax makes it look so easy, as if he doesn't even need to try and the disc just falls into his mouth!! I love your go pro videos, very cool from the dogs perspective!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Wendy427 said:


> Great video! And, so interesting people's experiences in this thread!
> 
> Not sure if this has been mentioned, but have you (Alphadude) contacted the authorities about this dog attacking so many dogs? Or possibly having a friendly/constructive conversation (without the dogs around) with the woman to suggest she get a trainer or rehome the dog?
> 
> Just putting these questions out there


Thanks Wendy.

Since the second incident, the woman seems to be avoiding me because I guess she's worried about legal repercussions from the dog bite. Now that cooler heads can prevail, I'd simply like to just have a reasonable discussion with her but I guess she's just not interested. Turns out she gave me a bogus contact number as well. 

I have decided against contacting anyone officially because I do not want to bring unwanted attention to that area. I have warned everyone I've encountered down there, including people with small children. Several regulars have done the same, so the word has been spread. 

Although I haven't personally seen her in about a week, one of my friends has and said that she at least had the dog on a (short) leash each time. 

If that is the ultimate outcome, I'm OK with it, let her think she got over. As long as no further attacks take place, and no other dogs or people are injured that is what is most important.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

DJdogman said:


> Ax makes it look so easy, as if he doesn't even need to try and the disc just falls into his mouth!! I love your go pro videos, very cool from the dogs perspective!


He really does make it look easy. I can't even take credit for teaching him, he was apparently just born with the talent. He seems to intuitively know approximately where the disc/ring is going to land after watching it fly over his head and simply heads to that spot. 

A few years back, a guy was watching us working out and said, that's not impressive because you always throw to the same spot, as if that were even remotely possible. I've been throwing discs for 4 decades and with wind conditions and other variables involved (hyzer release angles) etc. that is just not realistic. Anyway, after he made that comment, I intentionally ripped the next one 45 degrees to the right. Ax spotted it going overhead, adjusted his course accordingly and made an easy catch. The guy just shook his head and walked away. 

I am planning in the coming weeks, on getting some aerial drone video of him in action along with GoPro "Axcam" as well as normal video. Should be pretty cool if all goes according to plan.


----------



## Charlotte'smom (May 22, 2014)

Oh I need one of those! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Charlotte'smom said:


> Oh I need one of those! Thanks for sharing!


One of what, a LRF??


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

alphadude said:


> I'd be happy to answer any questions you may have.
> 
> Check out his youtube channel:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/goldenaxl


 Those LRFs are great. Have one in my golf bag. Still can't pick the right club though.
In the other video where Ax does 94 yds. He does it four times.
So that's 94 yds. down and back. 94 x 2 = 188. 188 x 4 = 752 yds.
WOW!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Tennyson said:


> Those LRFs are great. Have one in my golf bag. Still can't pick the right club though.
> In the other video where Ax does 94 yds. He does it four times.
> So that's 94 yds. down and back. 94 x 2 = 188. 188 x 4 = 752 yds.
> WOW!


I love the LRF because it makes it simple to *accurately* measure the distances of the catches he makes.

94 yards was the longest catch he made yesterday. I only measured the longest with the LRF based on our footprints in the sand. He made at least a dozen more besides the 5 in the video. I have video of the rest but frankly, I thought it would be redundant to show all of them. The shortest was at least 80 yards. 

In the videos, you can sometimes hear me grunting a bit right after throwing the conventional discs because it requires a full body, max effort (for me anyway) to throw them that far.

His typical summer evening workout with conventional discs, consists of at least 15, and sometimes up to 20 max distance rips and catches, conditions permitting. He will usually go at least the first 5 or 6 roundtrips non-stop and always running but not all out sprinting on the return trip with the disc. Based on an average of 80 yards per and 5 nonstop round trips, that's just under half a mile and he's just getting warmed up. After that, he will usually take a detour to the water to cool his body temperature down some depending on the weather. Yesterday, it was above 90 degrees even after 5 PM with very high humidity which is more problematic than the actual heat. He was also just getting over a virus (puking) that he got from Puffy. He is in ridiculously good aerobic shape, but he is also very smart and he knows enough to prevent himself from overheating in even the hottest weather. I always have a jug of cool clean fresh water for him to drink but he rarely does - at least when he has access to a body of water to cool off in. Anyway, after the max distance portion of the workout is done, I typically wind him down slowly throwing progressively shorter until he's only going 20 yards or so. Then we sit down and I give him a nice massage.

Last year on his 7th birthday, I did some quick calculations based on daily averages and concluded that he had SPRINTED (outgoing trip only) over 1000 MILES in his life up to that point. 

In the fall and winter we usually do more work with the Aerobie Pro Rings which go much farther with very little effort (a flick of the wrist) - no grunting necessary. There are a couple of reasons for this. They slice through the air MUCH easier having no rim, and for that reason, I throw them into the wind as opposed to with it like the discs. That has a tendency to help them stay aloft. Last fall, Ax caught one that travelled just short of 150 yards in the air - 148 to be exact, as per the LRF. It just kept floating farther out and he kept on sprinting after, and eventually caught it. Time aloft had to be almost 15 seconds. Unfortunately, I do not have video of that or else we would be world record holders. The current Guinness world record for a thrown object caught on a fly by a canine is 134 yards held by a Canadian disc athlete and his Whippet Davy. Ax routinely catches the rings in the 100-120 yard range and I have plenty of video of that.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Jeez that really is some workout! Great idea doing a winding down period at the end, just like human workouts!

Are there competitions at all for the kind of catching he does? What I love about the videos too is that it looks like Ax isn't even looking at the disc going through the air, he's looking at the spot where he knows its going to land!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

I try to keep him fit and injury free to whatever degree possible.

He does seem to intuitively know approximately where it's going to land from watching it soar over his head. 

There are 2 separate organizations that sponsor competitive disc dog events that include unlimited extreme distance category, Quadruped and Skyhoundz. In order to qualify for the finals, one must attend the events and build up points. The competitions are typically held in the southern and western states. I live in NY and it's a BIG country. The 'Quad' (the better of the 2) finals are typically held in Denver Colorado (the mile high city) every August. The aforementioned Canadian disc athlete Rob McLeod holds 6 disc related world records and wins every year he attends. He makes his living throwing discs. The guy is a BEAST who can whip these things a mile, he's half my age and Whippets are pretty much the fastest breed of dog on the planet. They can also jump like 8 or 9 feet in the air. Other than those two, there is not a team that I believe Ax and I couldn't beat judging from the videos I've seen, and I've seen a ton of them. 

I've never seen a 75 lb retriever of any sort, golden or otherwise, that is even in the same conversation as Ax when it comes to extreme distance disc ability. That is not a brag, it's a fact.

I actually started training in the fall of 2013 to try and give it a go in '14 but I seemingly hit a wall at 80-85 yards. That seems to be the max distance I am capable of ripping the discs. I am the weak link on the team, not Ax. Even at a mile altitude, in thinner air, with a tail wind, I knew I could not possibly compete with this guy and win. The only allow sanctioned discs to be used in competitions and Pro Rings are NOT allowed.

I have actually communicated with Rob via email on several occasions, he is a *really* nice guy. He analyzed video of me ripping discs and made some suggestions that added a few yards.

Rob and Davy's Quad win in 2012, 116.5 yards:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruc8Mf0bX20

Guinness world record 134 yards:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCeBkn7hjbM


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for posting those 2 videos! So fun to watch!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Wendy427 said:


> Thanks for posting those 2 videos! So fun to watch!


You are quite welcome Wendy.

I came across this video of of the 2013 Houston men's Quad Finals. "Team Davy" was not in attendance. Frankly, Ax and I would have thoroughly spanked the competition there and not even broken a sweat.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YBD7NDkFpE


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Bored tonight so I just spent the last hour plus watching Quadruped men's finals on youtube. Aside from Rob and Davy, I have not seen a team that Ax and I could not beat...handily. It struck me that most of the dogs are not really that fast and are nowhere close to as good as Ax is at tracking the discs and taking the best path to the probable landing area, not to mention actually catching the disc!

In the video at the link below, I also noticed that these guys give their dogs a really large running start, especially the guy in pink. He fake pumps to get his dog going and by the time he releases the disc, the dog is almost halfway down the field! With a start that big, Ax could go 120 yards and still make the catch if I could manage to throw it that far. lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlFADiAUXzc

I'm seriously thinking that I am going to hit the weights hard all winter and really strengthen my upper body for some extra distance. If Ax is still capable of performing at the same level, he will be over 8 by then, I think we're going to go show some of these good 'ol boys how we roll here in NY.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Took Axman to another, much wider beach a few miles down the coast since it was dead high tide by the time I got home from work today, in the aftermath of a wild thunderstorm. Beach was totally deserted so we had it all to ourselves.

The bay was about as choppy as it ever gets and there were some really strange looking cloud formations in the storm's aftermath. We were also treated to a cool rainbow and a view of a container ship heading in to port Elizabeth in NJ. What is interesting is that the channel comes in literally less than 100 yards from shore. Had we been a bit further down the beach, I could possibly have hit this massive container ship with a disc if I ripped it straight out.

Shot some video of Ax catching a bunch of long wind driven bombs but I won't bore with more of the same. Instead, just a couple of pics.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Great pictures!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Love the pictures!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I just had to circle back to this thread because my boys reacted like I thought they would. Duke got attacked today (by a Scottie) at the dog park. I don't normally go to dog parks, but nobody was there when we got there and I was just trying to get them to burn off some of their energy. We had the whole large dog part to ourselves. Duke and Charlie were minding their own business playing with each other and chasing a tennis ball I was throwing. To be honest, I didn't really pay much heed to the Scottie (they're not big dogs). The Scottie came over and Duke started sniffing him and circling him. The next thing I knew, the Scottie started growling/snarling and nipping at Duke. Duke ended up on the ground curled into a ball. At the same time Charlie went into attack mode; whether to protect Duke or just because of the energy, I'm not sure. Luckily I had a long lead on Charlie and was able to get him under control while the other owners got their Scottie under control. No dogs (or people) were hurt. We left soon after. The other owners explained that their Scottie hasn't been socialized and just lost his brother last week. He's been grieving and they wanted to distract him. They didn't think he would have an issue with two golden retrievers. They were right there so I don't fault them. Duke can be a little over enthusiastic with his greetings so not sure if the other dog was feeling threatened. Just glad nobody was hurt.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

what a scary situation, I'm glad no one got hurt. 

On a happier note, we went to the county fair the other day. There was an exhibition of agility, dock diving and disc catching - a group of various breeds performing. One of the disc dogs was a Dutch Shepherd - a breed I'd never seen, beautiful dog. I was watching and thinking how cool it would have been to see that dog with Ax, she was so good, I could just imagine the two of them running for the frisbees. She would totally flip in the air when she caught the disc, it was amazing.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Jenn, Sounds like the owners of the Scottie were responsible people (for a pleasant change) and were on top of the situation. Dogs are going to dogs and that means at times a bit unpredictable. As long as no parties were injured, it was a happy ending.

I think Charlie was definitely protecting Duke. I have seen Ax display that behavior on several occasions. That is great!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

laprincessa said:


> what a scary situation, I'm glad no one got hurt.
> 
> On a happier note, we went to the county fair the other day. There was an exhibition of agility, dock diving and disc catching - a group of various breeds performing. One of the disc dogs was a Dutch Shepherd - a breed I'd never seen, beautiful dog. I was watching and thinking how cool it would have been to see that dog with Ax, she was so good, I could just imagine the two of them running for the frisbees. She would totally flip in the air when she caught the disc, it was amazing.


Have heard of them but never saw a Dutch Shepherd.

From your description it sounds like you saw a 'freestyle' disc exhibition. I have seen many videos on youtube and those dogs are *amazing* with the contortions they are able to do while catching the discs. Typically smaller, very agile, athletic dogs compete in freestyle...border collies, JRTs, etc. Usually the routine is set to music, and the humans are pretty good too! My understanding is that DSs are around the same size as goldens so it's surprising it was able to do some of those moves. Did they do the move where the handler bends over and the dog leaps on their back and launches itself up into the air to catch the disc? That is very cool.

Both Ax and I are 'one trick ponies'. lol He has the acrobatics down but not to that extent. I have watched several vids on training a dog to do that flip move. I bet I could get him to try it but I worry too much about him injuring his legs or back at almost 8! 

Maybe if things work out with adopting Luke I can try teaching him that. He's young and flexible.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

This was really a group of amateurs, but the dogs were amazing! The shepherd did jump on the trainer's back, but not to catch the disc. I was just thinking that Ax would be thrilled to have another dog to run and catch with him. The Dutch Shepherd looked like a small German Shepherd, really beautiful dog - but not as beautiful as Ax and Max and Puffy! 
You're adopting another dog? I missed this somehow!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

laprincessa said:


> This was really a group of amateurs, but the dogs were amazing! The shepherd did jump on the trainer's back, but not to catch the disc. I was just thinking that Ax would be thrilled to have another dog to run and catch with him. The Dutch Shepherd looked like a small German Shepherd, really beautiful dog - but not as beautiful as Ax and Max and Puffy!
> You're adopting another dog? I missed this somehow!


I have submitted an application for a 1 year old golden mix that seems to have potential.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...8802-submitting-application-adopt-rescue.html


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I see! Looks like you'd be having your hands full for a while with him and Ax, but if anyone can do it, you can.
Good luck


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

jennretz said:


> To be honest, I didn't really pay much heed to the Scottie (they're not big dogs)...


Just a friendly heads up...if the dog's breed name ends in "Terrier", be on high alert. 

Most of them are not big dogs, but they don't know it. Tenacious, scrappy, fearless are just a few words that come to mind when I think of Terriers. Even if they're mixes, like my Lucy, they still tend to take after their Terrier side. Not always, but usually...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

kwhit said:


> Just a friendly heads up...if the dog's breed name ends in "Terrier", be on high alert.
> 
> Most of them are not big dogs, but they don't know it. Tenacious, scrappy, fearless are just a few words that come to mind when I think of Terriers. Even if they're mixes, like my Lucy, they still tend to take after their Terrier side. Not always, but usually...



I have a whole new understanding now. I actually came home and looked them up.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Jen is entirely correct about terriers. They are big dog attitude in little packages. My neighbors JRT beats up on Puffy all the time. 

At first he even tried that stuff on Ax. He was chased down and corrected. He apparently thought all goldens were big slow clumsy mushes. He took manners 101 with professor Axl. Lol


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey Alphadude. What discs do you use?


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Chritty said:


> Hey Alphadude. What discs do you use?


We use Hero Air 235s. Approved for use in Quadruped and Sky Houndz competition.

They are about 105 grams. They sail a long way if ripped properly, especially with a tail wind.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you. Have they been fine to Ax's teeth?


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Chritty said:


> Thank you. Have they been fine to Ax's teeth?


Yes they actually have but then again, the damage was already done. His lower canines are missing about 1/3 of their height and are completely blunted from a lifetime of catching all kinds of discs including 175 gram Ultimate discs. Since we do the disc thing at the beach a good portion of the time, the spinning motion of the disc combined with any sand that is on it acts like a grinding wheel. He doesn't seem to mind though.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Just received the latest shipment of discs from Hero. I ordered a new variant of the 235 called the Xtra. Supposedly they add a bit of distance because they are made using a different composite of plastic that is much 'grippier' than the 235 Air we have been using. The theory is the better the grip, the more revolutions generated which are a major component of the disc staying aloft. They are also very slightly heavier @ 108 grams than the Airs @ 105.

Headed straight down to the beach to test them out and they definitely are 'grippier', almost sticky where the Airs are kind of slick. They also seem like they will be more durable because the compound seems softer or more rubber like. I was able to rip these things a long way and Ax had no trouble catching them, in fact he caught the first 9 (80+) yard rips in a row right out of the box. A friend was standing there watching and commented that 'Ax is definitely a once in a lifetime dog'. It almost seemed like they somehow stayed aloft a bit longer although it could have been my imagination. Any brand new disc is going to fly slightly better because they are perfectly smooth and don't have any small nicks in them from teeth or abrasions on the rim. I didn't break out the LRF to see for sure but believe me, I will.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Was Ax a natural at Frisbee or did you have to teach him?


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Chritty said:


> Was Ax a natural at Frisbee or did you have to teach him?


He was an absolute born natural. I think he may be the reincarnation of Ashley Whippet.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Darn, I was going to ask you for some tips. I'm having to train Millie from scratch, and I'm not much of a trainer!!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Not to worry, I may not have taught Ax how to catch discs but I did in fact train my neighbor's JRT to be a pretty good disc dog as well and he was not a natural. 

Step 1 is to get the dog interested in chasing the disc. In many cases that can even start with rolling it along the ground and giving lavish praise and rewards for retrieving it and bringing it back. 

Step 2 is to convey the idea that you wish him/her to catch it on a fly. This process typically starts from a few feet away. Toss the disc up in the air gently *in front* of the dog, praise and reward successful catches. 

Step 3 is to combine the first 2 steps by tossing the disc in such a way that the dog is forced to pursue it in order to catch it on a fly. Obviously, begin with very short range tosses - 10' or less until the dog gets the idea and becomes proficient.

I had the aforementioned JRT catching discs out to about 50' in under a week. Getting the little bugger to bring them back was the most problematic aspect of the training since he would catch and immediately drop them before he came bounding back. LOL


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

alphadude said:


> I had the aforementioned JRT catching discs out to about 50' in under a week. Getting the little bugger to bring them back was the most problematic aspect of the training since he would catch and immediately drop them before he came bounding back. LOL



LOL! This is exactly where I'm at. She catch them fine but bringing them back is a killer!!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Chritty said:


> LOL! This is exactly where I'm at. She catch them fine but bringing them back is a killer!!


LOL yeah, I have no real advice on how to get them to bring them back. Ax just did it naturally but occasionally even he will drop it before he brings it back. People crack up because I'm bellowing at him 'GET THE DISC' and 99% of the time he complies even if he has to turn around and go get it again.

I'm really liking these new Xtra discs. They really sail and I think they may be a touch more stable than the Airs.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Well, I finally ran into my 'Russian girlfriend' tonight with her husband and Trey! She came walking up as Ax was working out, and she had the dog on a leash. She stopped and said 'I'd like to talk to you'. I said fine, I'm listening. She then apologized politely for the problems and I graciously accepted her apology and added there are no hard feelings and as long as she keeps Trey on a leash and under control. She agreed and they moved on. The whole time, Ax stood placidly with his head against my leg and a disc in his mouth. Trey also seemed to be behaving tonight. 

It is infinitely preferrable when people can work things out like civilized human beings without involving 'the authorities'. Best of all, now there is no need for any further violence which benefits nobody, as long as she holds up her end of the deal.

What struck me as strange was the husband did not utter a single syllable. Perhaps it's a cultural thing.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

*Good Work!*



alphadude said:


> Well, I finally ran into my 'Russian girlfriend' tonight with her husband and Trey! She came walking up as Ax was working out, and she had the dog on a leash. She stopped and said 'I'd like to talk to you'. I said fine, I'm listening. She then apologized politely for the problems and I graciously accepted her apology and added there are no hard feelings and as long as she keeps Trey on a leash and under control. She agreed and they moved on. The whole time, Ax stood placidly with his head against my leg and a disc in his mouth. Trey also seemed to be behaving tonight.
> 
> It is infinitely preferrable when people can work things out like civilized human beings without involving 'the authorities'. Best of all, now there is no need for any further violence which benefits nobody, as long as she holds up her end of the deal.
> 
> What struck me as strange was the husband did not utter a single syllable. Perhaps it's a cultural thing.


Fabulous ending, *alphadude*! Hug Ax for me! 

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

alphadude said:


> Well, I finally ran into my 'Russian girlfriend' tonight with her husband and Trey! She came walking up as Ax was working out, and she had the dog on a leash. She stopped and said 'I'd like to talk to you'. I said fine, I'm listening. She then apologized politely for the problems and I graciously accepted her apology and added there are no hard feelings and as long as she keeps Trey on a leash and under control. She agreed and they moved on. The whole time, Ax stood placidly with his head against my leg and a disc in his mouth. Trey also seemed to be behaving tonight.
> 
> It is infinitely preferrable when people can work things out like civilized human beings without involving 'the authorities'. Best of all, now there is no need for any further violence which benefits nobody, as long as she holds up her end of the deal.
> 
> What struck me as strange was the husband did not utter a single syllable. Perhaps it's a cultural thing.


YAY! So glad you all were able to connect and that the dogs were fine! Yes, odd about her husband, but I agree with you, probably a cultural thing.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Re. the discs, I love that you keep pushing Axl and yourself to get better and better, even though between you both, you are already doing amazing distances! Its great to always have a new goal.

Re. the woman, I bet she purposely brought her husband as back up in case things got heated again! It took her a long enough time to come to her sense and admit her mistake, but at least she did it in the end. Well done. You not only saved your own dogs from harm, but hers and other dogs too, as well as all the humans that would have potentially been involved!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Very good update!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

DJdogman said:


> Re. the discs, I love that you keep pushing Axl and yourself to get better and better, even though between you both, you are already doing amazing distances! Its great to always have a new goal.


We will keep pushing the envelope as long as we are both physically able to do so. Not sure how much longer Ax is going to be able to perform at this level but we are going to enjoy every single moment until then. 

As far back as I can recall, I have always wanted a disc dog. I remember as a small child, seeing a guy on the beach throwing a Frisbee to his Lab and being SOOOO impressed. This was the early 70's when Frisbees were hugely popular in the states and the dog was only going a fraction of the distances Ax goes, but he was unerringly catching the disc. I thought that was the coolest thing and decided that someday, I would have a dog that could do that. 

When I was in college, I found the sweetest little mixed breed puppy lost in a blizzard. She couldn't have been more than 5 or 6 weeks old as I could easily hold her in the palm of one hand. There was no way she would have survived that storm so I of course took her home 'for the night'. The 'night' lasted 17+ years. She was a great little mixed breed, definitely part Sheppard, but quite small - less than half the size of a golden. Try as I might, I could not get her to catch discs. I always figured that was a dream I would never realize. Then Axl came along, and the rest is as they say history.

I LOVE ripping discs, always have. I spent countless summer nights as a teenager drinking beers and playing various Frisbee games. including distance competitions as well as 'Ultimate'. I derive a huge amount of pleasure from a max effort rip with perfect mechanics and watching the resultant majestic glide of the disc off into the distance. There is just something visceral about it for me.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Well, one problem solved but another potential one on the horizon. We saw the Russian woman today walking Trey on a leash and well behaved. I called Ax to me and we watched them pass peacefully and uneventfully. 

We were on the field today adjacent to the beach because our arrival coincided exactly with high tide and it was extremely windy so I decided we'd use the Pro Rings today for a change of pace instead of the discs on the sliver of beach available. 

I saw off in the distance a guy and a woman approaching walking a HUGE dog. As they drew closer, I could see that it was a Bull Mastiff. Looked to be over 30" at the withers and it had the largest head I have ever seen on a dog. Obviously the moment I saw this dog, I called Ax to me and made him heel. They stopped about 40' away and the guy called over and asked if we would be so kind as to move off to the side some more until they passed. I of course obliged. As they were passing he said that he didn't like the way his dog was looking at Ax and I replied, yeah, neither did I. It is obvious that this monster is very dominant as well as potentially aggressive because this guy, who was not small, was having a very hard time keeping him under control. He kept stopping and barking heel commands at him every 5 feet or so. 

I know trouble when I see it, and that dog is trouble with a capital T. It has an extremely dominant posture and it seems like it's itching to tear something up. Ax to his credit, stood next to me and stared right back at it in a hyper alert posture. He did not make a sound but his tail was straight up and moving slowly back and forth which means he knew we were in a dangerous situation. While I admire his courage, I would not let him within 10 yards of that thing. That dog looked like it could snap his neck like a twig if it wanted to and I'm pretty sure it did. I am really hoping that this guy and his pet monster, are not going to become 'regulars'.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yikes, that would really frighten me, especially the fact that it frightened both you and Axl, who are clearly very competent at defending yourselves! Good on Ax for being so alert but well-behaved, he's clearly a really great dog.
At least that owner wasn't as reckless as Ms Sharpei and was aware of the potential danger, but lets hope they find a new walking route....


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

alphadude said:


> Well, one problem solved but another potential one on the horizon. We saw the Russian woman today walking Trey on a leash and well behaved. I called Ax to me and we watched them pass peacefully and uneventfully.
> 
> We were on the field today adjacent to the beach because our arrival coincided exactly with high tide and it was extremely windy so I decided we'd use the Pro Rings today for a change of pace instead of the discs on the sliver of beach available.
> 
> ...


As bad a situation as that could have been, I am glad to hear that the owner of the other dog was quite alert and attentive to his dog's body language. The dog doesn't seem too well socialized (just a judgement based on the info given), but the owner seems responsible enough to know how to avoid any possible situations.

I'm willing to bet that's not the first time that Mastiff had tried to pull him around to get to another dog. I do hope that he can find a more effective way to gain control of his dog, because having to remind your dog to heel every 5ft doesn't really show much control. 

Good on Ax for staying right by your side. I hope you don't run into them again


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

DJdogman said:


> Yikes, that would really frighten me, especially the fact that it frightened both you and Axl, who are clearly very competent at defending yourselves! Good on Ax for being so alert but well-behaved, he's clearly a really great dog.
> At least that owner wasn't as reckless as Ms Sharpei and was aware of the potential danger, but lets hope they find a new walking route....


I wouldn't exactly characterize it as either of us being frightened, just alert to a potential confrontation. My biggest concern was that if that dog got loose and came at Ax, he'd go right back at it like he always does. He has NO FEAR. His posture indicated he was ready for a fight if necessary, I've seen it enough to know unfortunately. Problem is, this time he might be out of his league like a featherweight going at it with a super heavyweight. I was concerned he could be seriously injured. Who knows, he might even be able to hold his own for a while with his speed, agility and fighting skills but I was not about to take that chance. The last time he got jumped by a bully pit, he was actually kicking its rear before I broke them up but even that dog was his size although heavily muscled and maybe 100 lbs. This guy is a very big boy and I would conservatively say 150 lbs which is more than double his weight and a least 6" taller at the withers. If it came down to it, I would have tackled that thing before it got to him. I'd rather risk injury to myself than Ax.

Thankfully the guy maintained control and nobody had to bleed.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

It does sound like this guy was being responsible. But I would definitely not feel comfortable around an aggressive big dog like that. I feel bonded with Ax and Puffy. I know it's silly, but I feel like I know them through this forum and if something happened to them I would be really upset...silly I know


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

dezymond said:


> As bad a situation as that could have been, I am glad to hear that the owner of the other dog was quite alert and attentive to his dog's body language. The dog doesn't seem too well socialized (just a judgement based on the info given), but the owner seems responsible enough to know how to avoid any possible situations.
> 
> I'm willing to bet that's not the first time that Mastiff had tried to pull him around to get to another dog. I do hope that he can find a more effective way to gain control of his dog, because having to remind your dog to heel every 5ft doesn't really show much control.
> 
> Good on Ax for staying right by your side. I hope you don't run into them again


Actually saw them again yesterday afternoon. Ax and I had been on the beach and when we crested the dune to walk across the field to the car, there they were, the guy, the girl and the dog. We stopped and stood about 30 feet away and let them pass. Exchanged pleasantries even, and the woman thanked me for giving them space. The guy seemed to have the dog under somewhat better control than the last time, but I still witnessed a couple of 'heel' commands. I will say the dog was once again giving Ax a 'bad look', and displaying an aggressive posture, but Ax didn't seem to get very worked up this time. He just stood leaning against my thigh, alert but not at defcon 1 like the last time. 

I have no issue as long as he keeps his dog on leash and under control. They actually seem like nice people, and as long as they behave responsibly, we can certainly peacefully coexist.

I do agree that he might need a bit of professional help socializing that boy however...


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

jennretz said:


> It does sound like this guy was being responsible. But I would definitely not feel comfortable around an aggressive big dog like that. I feel bonded with Ax and Puffy. I know it's silly, but I feel like I know them through this forum and if something happened to them I would be really upset...silly I know


Thanks Jenn, that is very kind of you, not silly.

As long as I'm still breathing, no dog or person for that matter is going to harm either one of them. They'll have to go through me to do it. As I have demonstrated on several occasions, I don't think twice about going into harms way to defend a family member, human or canine, makes no difference.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

alphadude said:


> Actually saw them again yesterday afternoon. Ax and I had been on the beach and when we crested the dune to walk across the field to the car, there they were, the guy, the girl and the dog. We stopped and stood about 30 feet away and let them pass. Exchanged pleasantries even, and the woman thanked me for giving them space. The guy seemed to have the dog under somewhat better control than the last time, but I still witnessed a couple of 'heel' commands. I will say the dog was once again giving Ax a 'bad look', and displaying an aggressive posture, but Ax didn't seem to get very worked up this time. He just stood leaning against my thigh, alert but not at defcon 1 like the last time.
> 
> I have no issue as long as he keeps his dog on leash and under control. They actually seem like nice people, and as long as they behave responsibly, we can certainly peacefully coexist.
> 
> I do agree that he might need a bit of professional help socializing that boy however...


Glad to hear. And maybe, just maybe, if they keep encountering one another they'll end up being "okay" with one another. Even these small encounters are a bit of socialization. If the other dog showed a bit more control than the first encounter then that's also a good thing. 

There really are some knucklehead owners out there who know that their dogs don't really get along well with others, yet do nothing to try an prevent any scuffles. Those are the type of irresponsible owners that have no business being on a dog beach. These owners seem to have things under control fairly well. 

Sounds peaceful enough, hopefully it can stay that way.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

dezymond said:


> Glad to hear. And maybe, just maybe, if they keep encountering one another they'll end up being "okay" with one another. Even these small encounters are a bit of socialization. If the other dog showed a bit more control than the first encounter then that's also a good thing.
> 
> There really are some knucklehead owners out there who know that their dogs don't really get along well with others, yet do nothing to try an prevent any scuffles. Those are the type of irresponsible owners that have no business being on a dog beach. These owners seem to have things under control fairly well.
> 
> Sounds peaceful enough, hopefully it can stay that way.


Agreed. Hopefully they become desensitized to each other at least to some degree. I still wouldn't want to see that guy off leash. Things could turn ugly in a hurry.

I have run into more than my share of idiots thus far so hopefully this is karma's way of evening things out. 

Speaking of idiots, about 2 years back, some young kid shows up with a pit and his hat on backwards and his drawers hanging out and announces to nobody in particular, "I wonder which of these dogs XXXXX is gonna rip apart today". I made a friendly suggestion to him that he should keep his dog leashed and leave or HE would be visiting the Emergency Room. He didn't need to be told twice. Sometimes you have to nip it in the bud, especially when dealing with a nitwit like that.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

When I left work today, it was ridiculously humid and the sky was very dark. It looked like the skies were going to open any minute. 10 minutes later, on the way home, I was driving in an absolute deluge. I figured that there was no way Ax and I would be hitting the beach this afternoon. When I got back on the island, I was pleasantly surprised to find that it was cloudy but not raining at all. 

We hit the beach immediately and found it deserted and at low tide...just the way we like it. Better yet, there was a nice steady ~7 MPH breeze blowing off the water and down the beach at a slight angle from over my left shoulder. Absolutely perfect conditions, right down to the cloud cover so there was no setting sun for Ax to contend with tracking the discs. 

We ere both *very focused and in the zone *today so I decided not to shoot video and concentrate on ripping the discs perfectly. I was giving absolute max effort, throwing the discs to the extent that I was screaming loudly like a mental patient when I released them lol. Good thing the beach was deserted.

Anyway, Ax caught about 15 in the 90+ yard range. Might even have touched triple digits today, I did not measure with the LRF. It was *EPIC* and some of the best work we've ever done with conventional discs. It's a crying SHAME I didn't get it on video, but the last catch he made, was quite possibly the best I have ever seen him make, and that is saying a LOT. 

The wind carried it over to the dune, but the hyzer angle I put on it made it fade just a bit at the end back toward the beach. He scaled the 8' high dune down by the house, pursuing it at full speed and when he saw it fading back toward the water, he launched his body off the top and caught the disc about 10' in the air over the beach where he landed perfectly like it was just another day at the office. I didn't even have time to worry that he would break a leg on the landing. I just stood there with my mouth hanging wide open.

I know I say it on this forum ad nauseam, but he does something *AMAZING* almost on a daily basis.

I am so flipping angry that I don't have that on film that I am beside myself. I know, it would be next to impossible to try and recreate that shot with so many moving parts that would need to be perfect. He was *LITERALLY 10 FEET IN THE AIR with the disc in his mouth!!!*

P.S. I didn't even mind picking off the dozen or so burrs afterwards that he picked up on the dune. That catch was *totally* worth it.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't know which is more fun, your descriptions of Ax's prowess or how excited you get about it.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

laprincessa said:


> I don't know which is more fun, your descriptions of Ax's prowess or how excited you get about it.


LOL yeah I do get REALLY excited when Ax does things that kind of defy logic of what an almost 8 year old golden retriever of somewhat dubious origins ought to be capable of. 

I love the way he approaches life - full throttle in everything he does, fearlessly. He has taught me as much as I've taught him.

Of course, I probably bore people on here into a coma when I babble, but he is such a huge part of my life at this point. 

In case anyone has yet to figure this out, I love to write, always have, probably always will. Perhaps I'm a frustrated novelist...


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

alphadude said:


> LOL yeah I do get REALLY excited when Ax does things that kind of defy logic of what an almost 8 year old golden retriever of somewhat dubious origins ought to be capable of.
> 
> I love the way he approaches life - full throttle in everything he does, fearlessly. He has taught me as much as I've taught him.
> 
> ...


You should start a blog
It's not hard to do and I'm betting you'd have a lot of people interested in reading it


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

laprincessa said:


> You should start a blog
> It's not hard to do and I'm betting you'd have a lot of people interested in reading it


I have often thought of doing exactly that.

Nothing extraordinary today. Very unpredictable wind conditions playing havoc with the discs. I felt like one of Jerry's Kids throwing them today. Even Ax was looking at me like 'get it together dude'.

No sign of the Mastiff.

Strange stormy looking sky...


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

alphadude said:


> I have often thought of doing exactly that.
> 
> Nothing extraordinary today. Very unpredictable wind conditions playing havoc with the discs. I felt like one of Jerry's Kids throwing them today. Even Ax was looking at me like 'get it together dude'.
> 
> ...


Love that pre-storm picture.
Who is Jerry and who are his kids?


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

alphadude said:


> I have often thought of doing exactly that.
> 
> Nothing extraordinary today. Very unpredictable wind conditions playing havoc with the discs. I felt like one of Jerry's Kids throwing them today. Even Ax was looking at me like 'get it together dude'.
> 
> ...


I use Wordpress
You can also blog from Tumblr, which makes it super easy to upload pictures
If you ever want to start, holler, I started a blog when it was the new thing and sorta kept one up ever since.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Tennyson said:


> Love that pre-storm picture.
> Who is Jerry and who are his kids?


That is indeed a pre-storm pic. If the predictions are correct, the weather is going to get a bit wild up here for the next few days. Let's just hope it doesn't get 'Hurricane Sandy' wild.

'Jerry's kids' which was possibly in poor taste, but in no way meant to offend, referred to the Jerry Lewis telethon for kids with Muscular Dystrophy. It was my snarky, NY way of saying that I was less than stellar ripping the discs yesterday. 
When I was growing up, if someone made a 'spazzy' move in whatever sport we happened to be playing at the time, that person would be referred to as "one of Jerry's kids" in a derogatory, non-complimentary fashion. In this case, it was meant as self-deprecating humor. 

I definitely had an off day. It happens sometimes. Hey, Ax was rather ordinary yesterday as well although he was certainly better than I was.



P.S. Come to think of it, Ax did have a day a while back, where he was so *bad* that it appeared as if he had never caught a disc in his life. LOL


----------

